# General > Chat Room Events And Meetings >  WELL DONE FOLKIES

## highlander

well done everyone on the quiz, it was a  great quiz, and thank u to sassylassie, and helenlass, u did a great job, next time it will be the girls against the boys, so once again well done wick  ::

----------


## htwood

Despite our usual Sunday night chat room crashes, we managed all 30 questions.  Special thanks to those who stayed til the bitter end, and those who donated questions. (No, they were not playing tonight) -Helen

----------


## Anonymous

Thanks again helen & sassy for another entertaining nite and well done week for winning   ::   ::

----------

